# new sticker job...opinions?



## jojoinabox

Hi  

I just received a huge ass pack of stickers..and being the sticker whore I am, I stickied up my board + helmet. 
I think my work has really brought out the true noob inside of me. 

nose








tail


















helm









What's your opinion on it? Do you think it looks silly, weird, or like a rainbow puked over it?
(Is it so horrid that I should get rid of the stickers?)

PS I have no idea how to resize these/I don't want to uplaod them again so yeah please forgive me


----------



## IndraRipper

I love stickers and yours look great!
I sticker the SHIT out of everything like most of my boards but am really reluctant to put any on my new Artifact Rocker!
I like your helmet!


----------



## budderbear

why do people put stickers on there stuff ? I put all my stickers I get on my mini hotdog roller... lmfao "I gotta sponsored hotdog maker"  I like my scratches, it reminds me not to do "that" again


----------



## <<AnGeLu$>>

they look really cool, where did you get it? I just bought a huge pack on ebay and they turn to be crappy colours, repeated , etc :-S


----------



## jojoinabox

IndraRipper said:


> I love stickers and yours look great!
> I sticker the SHIT out of everything like most of my boards but am really reluctant to put any on my new Artifact Rocker!
> I like your helmet!


Wow your helmet & boards look SICK.
I love the huge Dakine die cut  I think that stickers would look amazing on your new board though...so much free space..but it looks dope enough by itself already haha



budderbear said:


> why do people put stickers on there stuff ? I put all my stickers I get on my mini hotdog roller... lmfao "I gotta sponsored hotdog maker"  I like my scratches, it reminds me not to do "that" again


HA I think I need a mini hotdog roller...
When I get stickers I go into OCD mode and I HAVE to stick them somewhere...:dunno: (actually I end up sticking them everywhere hehe)



<<AnGeLu$>> said:


> they look really cool, where did you get it? I just bought a huge pack on ebay and they turn to be crappy colours, repeated , etc :-S


Thank you!  My friend sent them to me from overseas...they were car stickers/die cuts. The colors are pretty crappy too actually...they're really cheap.. I wish that the 'official' stickers from brands like DC weren't 120$ for a pack ):


----------



## BurtonAvenger

First off who cares what we think we're all salty and think it looks like shit and don't care that you discovered the joys of a SASE. Also are you some kind of GS racer that stance is horrible.


----------



## jojoinabox

BurtonAvenger said:


> First off who cares what we think we're all salty and think it looks like shit and don't care that you discovered the joys of a SASE. Also are you some kind of GS racer that stance is horrible.


..um ok.

I'm actually still waiting for the SASE ones that I sent...these stickers are, again, the ones that my friend sent me from some crappy carshop that she bought them from. I honestly wanted people's opinions on it because I'm an insecure 14 year old. I'm sorry if that offended you somehow. 

And yes I do GS "races" for fun with my highschool team...and this is the board I "race" with. It's a crappy board, I know. &I'm still trying out new stances so don't hate, I'm new to this.


----------



## BurtonAvenger

Fuck racing go jib a tree and blast a side hit you'll learn what snowboarding is all about then.


----------



## jojoinabox

BurtonAvenger said:


> Fuck racing go jib a tree and blast a side hit you'll learn what snowboarding is all about then.


That's what my other board is for...I never said that all I do is race. Well, um, thank you for your opinion nonetheless. 

By the way, your posts scare the complete shit out of me.
(I didn't mean that in a mean way please don't kill me)


----------



## IndraRipper

jojoinabox said:


> Wow your helmet & boards look SICK.
> I love the huge Dakine die cut  I think that stickers would look amazing on your new board though...so much free space..but it looks dope enough by itself already haha
> 
> 
> HA I think I need a mini hotdog roller...
> When I get stickers I go into OCD mode and I HAVE to stick them somewhere...:dunno: (actually I end up sticking them everywhere hehe)
> 
> 
> Thank you!  My friend sent them to me from overseas...they were car stickers/die cuts. The colors are pretty crappy too actually...they're really cheap.. I wish that the 'official' stickers from brands like DC weren't 120$ for a pack ):



Thanks,
I got a couple of stickers on it now.
Still lookin for a big UNION one, a guy I know has a job at DC so ill see if he has any nice DC oneleft.


----------



## IndraRipper

jojoinabox said:


> That's what my other board is for...I never said that all I do is race. Well, um, thank you for your opinion nonetheless.
> 
> By the way, your posts scare the complete shit out of me.
> (I didn't mean that in a mean way please don't kill me)


I never really raced but the nice thing about snowboarding is we just do what we like.
I ride park mostly but also love Pow and tree runs.
That's why I love big white!


----------



## jojoinabox

IndraRipper said:


> I never really raced but the nice thing about snowboarding is we just do what we like.
> I ride park mostly but also love Pow and tree runs.
> That's why I love big white!


I think just being on snow with a piece of wood strapped to my feet makes me happy enough. 
I honestly don't care what condition the snow is or how crappy the resort is.
Like anything snowboarding related puts a smile on my face. I think I'm kind of addicted 

I love Big White too, it was the first resort I ever went to


----------



## IndraRipper

jojoinabox said:


> I think just being on snow with a piece of wood strapped to my feet makes me happy enough.
> I honestly don't care what condition the snow is or how crappy the resort is.
> Like anything snowboarding related puts a smile on my face. I think I'm kind of addicted
> 
> I love Big White too, it was the first resort I ever went to


I went there for first time in the Easter of 2011 and loved it did same trip this year too 9 days in big white and 16 in whistler.
It's so nice for families there, my parents love it there too!


----------



## timmytard

jojoinabox said:


> ..um ok.
> 
> I'm actually still waiting for the SASE ones that I sent...these stickers are, again, the ones that my friend sent me from some crappy carshop that she bought them from. I honestly wanted people's opinions on it because I'm an insecure 14 year old. I'm sorry if that offended you somehow.
> 
> And yes I do GS "races" for fun with my highschool team...and this is the board I "race" with. It's a crappy board, I know. &I'm still trying out new stances so don't hate, I'm new to this.


"because I'm an insecure 14 year old."

That is so cute, honestly.
It instantly put a smile on my face yesterday, & I was having a super shitty day.

Don't listen to Angry, he's got to uphold the image of being a dink.
He wouldn't be the Angrysnowboarder, if he was all nice & sweet.

You get to snowboard @ whistler, everyone's jealous. 
If they say they're not, they are liars.

TT


----------



## jojoinabox

IndraRipper said:


> I went there for first time in the Easter of 2011 and loved it did same trip this year too 9 days in big white and 16 in whistler.
> It's so nice for families there, my parents love it there too!


lucky duck. The whole season I got 10 days in whistler this year. that's it. 



timmytard said:


> "because I'm an insecure 14 year old."
> 
> That is so cute, honestly.
> It instantly put a smile on my face yesterday, & I was having a super shitty day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You just made my day haha  and I'm glad that made you smile. I was having
> a shitty day too when mr burtonavenger made it worse & scared the crap out of me.
> 
> Don't listen to Angry, he's got to uphold the image of being a dink.
> I think he's kind of funny though, I guess.
> I've seen a lot of his other posts before. When I logged on and saw that he
> commented on my thread I was actually like oh god oh god oh god why..
> He wouldn't be the Angrysnowboarder, if he was all nice & sweet.
> Well, at least he admits that he is a very
> angry snowboarder. Brings a whole new side to snowboarding.
> 
> You get to snowboard @ whistler, everyone's jealous.
> If they say they're not, they are liars.
> 
> TT


ps im loving your little "TT" signature.


----------



## dreampow

I like your sticker job and the way you handle yourself on the forum:thumbsup::thumbsup:,

"because I'm an insecure 14 year old"

priceless:laugh:

keep up the good work.


----------



## jojoinabox

dreampow said:


> I like your sticker job and the way you handle yourself on the forum:thumbsup::thumbsup:,
> 
> "because I'm an insecure 14 year old"
> 
> priceless:laugh:
> 
> keep up the good work.


aw thank u very much  you guys are too nice.


----------



## VTsnowboardchik

Yeah, I think your sticker job looks pretty sweet. Snowboarding is all about self expression, and if that made you happy, then keep it up. Also, check out the boards this new company Xero Degree Industries came out with. Glowinthesnow.com. Keep up the positive attitude!


----------



## IdahoFreshies

jojoinabox said:


> ..um ok.
> 
> I'm actually still waiting for the SASE ones that I sent...these stickers are, again, the ones that my friend sent me from some crappy carshop that she bought them from. I honestly wanted people's *opinions on it because I'm an insecure 14 year old.* I'm sorry if that offended you somehow.
> 
> And yes I do GS "races" for fun with my highschool team...and this is the board I "race" with. It's a crappy board, I know. &I'm still trying out new stances so don't hate, I'm new to this.


haha wait, really?



jojoinabox said:


> I think just being on snow with a piece of wood strapped to my feet makes me happy enough.
> I honestly don't care what condition the snow is or how crappy the resort is.
> Like anything snowboarding related puts a smile on my face. I think I'm kind of addicted
> 
> I love Big White too, it was the first resort I ever went to


welp, i see BA has not changed one bit, good. There is too much lovey dovey acceptance crap in the air any way:laugh:


OP: I think you need WAY more stickers. I think I'm up to over 20 on my shit stick...I get physical joy over putting new stickers on my board. I think i giggle more and get more of a smile putting stickers on my board then I do when my gf gives me a handi. wait what?


----------



## jojoinabox

IdahoFreshies said:


> haha wait, really?
> well it does have some truth in it i guess
> 
> 
> welp, i see BA has not changed one bit, good. There is too much lovey dovey acceptance crap in the air any way:laugh:
> 
> 
> OP: I think you need WAY more stickers. I think I'm up to over 20 on my shit stick...
> I'm still waiting for the nice SASE ones to come... I'm putting more on my freestyle board, which looks a hella lot nicer and is a lot more expensive than this board. Sometimes, the graphics are so nice that I don't want to ruin it though. :dunno:
> I get physical joy over putting new stickers on my board.
> Oh my gosh me too it's like FUCK YES IM PEELING OFF THE STICKER AND PUTTING IT ON MY BOARD OMG THIS FEELS AMAZING. Ok maybe not that much but still it's EXCITING MAN
> I think i giggle more and get more of a smile putting stickers on my board then I do when my gf gives me a handi. wait what? ..no comment


10charchar


----------



## IdahoFreshies

jojoinabox said:


> 10charchar


i will sit there, stare at my board, and strategize and design where i want each sticker to go and plan out where they will look the best, gotta make em all fit some how


----------



## jojoinabox

IdahoFreshies said:


> i will sit there, stare at my board, and strategize and design where i want each sticker to go and plan out where they will look the best, gotta make em all fit some how


:thumbsup::thumbsup: finally someone who understands...I think when stickers and boards come up simultaneously I go into OCD mode. And then I end up fucking it up anyways because my hands do not corporate and the sticker ends up like slightly off and then I go screw it and then give up


----------



## BurtonAvenger

You think anythings going to change I hate everyone equally it has ended discrimination and caused all wars to cease in my magical lands. Now I'm going to go forth and ride Snuffyfluffyuppfy my Unicorn off into the sunset. 

Also I can say I am not jealous of Whistler in any capacity Breck shit on it. 

And to add insult to injury I went to Idaho yesterday it still sucks and the whole state smells like feet.


----------



## mixie

jojoinabox said:


> By the way, your posts scare the complete shit out of me.
> (I didn't mean that in a mean way please don't kill me)



he should scare you, you're 14! he's actually not a scary asshole, he's just _kinda_ funny. Pretty much all humans of the male variety are just like him except they're are just pretending to be nice. (I don't need to explain why right?)


stay away from them, *all of them.* not worth the time. if someone had told me that when i was 14 id be a lot better off.... I am just happy there wasn't facebook when I was a kid...:laugh:


snowboarding>>>>boys. 


you'll thank me later.


----------



## ThunderChunky

This thread is diminishing my hope for humanity.


----------



## BurtonAvenger

Humanity is fucked.


----------



## IdahoFreshies

BurtonAvenger said:


> You think anythings going to change I hate everyone equally it has ended discrimination and caused all wars to cease in my magical lands. Now I'm going to go forth and ride Snuffyfluffyuppfy my Unicorn off into the sunset.
> 
> Also I can say I am not jealous of Whistler in any capacity Breck shit on it.
> 
> And to add insult to injury I went to Idaho yesterday it still sucks and the whole state smells like feet.


Good, we need more people like you any way. Assholes keep the ego tripping self righteous fucks in line.
Where were you at in the potato state? Up north in CDA? Because nobody down south really cares about them any way. 



Snowolf said:


> Was this your car?


Eew, very tasteless application of stickers, not to mention them all being liberal stickers.



BurtonAvenger said:


> Humanity is fucked.


yup. as long as we are here the whole earth is fucked, doesen't mean i don't want ti enjoy it while i can


----------



## IndraRipper

mixie said:


> he should scare you, you're 14! he's actually not a scary asshole, he's just _kinda_ funny. Pretty much all humans of the male variety are just like him except they're are just pretending to be nice. (I don't need to explain why right?)
> 
> 
> stay away from them, *all of them.* not worth the time. if someone had told me that when i was 14 id be a lot better off.... I am just happy there wasn't facebook when I was a kid...:laugh:
> 
> 
> snowboarding>>>>boys.
> 
> 
> you'll thank me later.


lol you pretty much right, except I pride myself on not being too much of an asshole but then being nice get's you places 
14 and proud lol, well and stressed  fuckin exams!
but then is this a boy Vs girl debate?
If it is boys can throw better  but then I would hate to live in a world with just guys, it would suck so much!


----------



## timmytard

The reality of it.


----------



## IndraRipper

timmytard said:


> The reality of it.



Bro that is really funny but to be honest when you stop and think that's a like 5 year old it's kinda odd lol.


----------



## kleggy

jojoinabox said:


> helm


What helmet is that are they any good?
Or the helmet in te second post looks sweet aswell. Almost like a baseball Helmet


----------



## IndraRipper

that one is not mine but i can tell you it is a sandbox brain bucket, the helmet in the second post Is mine, the capix skate cap.


----------



## jojoinabox

kleggy said:


> What helmet is that are they any good?
> Or the helmet in te second post looks sweet aswell. Almost like a baseball Helmet


ditto indra...and also my sandbox brainbucket isnt' actually a helmet...
it's actually a "hardhat" because it's hella thin and has like minimal padding. 
It's no wear near safe as an actual helmet..It's really comfortable though, I'm using it until I buy an actual helmet


----------



## IndraRipper

jojoinabox said:


> ditto indra...and also my sandbox brainbucket isnt' actually a helmet...
> it's actually a "hardhat" because it's hella thin and has like minimal padding.
> It's no wear near safe as an actual helmet..It's really comfortable though, I'm using it until I buy an actual helmet


You don't have the certified one?
I have a certified Sandbox helmet and my capix which has like hardly any padding but I prefer it because it fits me perfectly, no other one does!
I no longer use my brain bucket certified because of how much I like the capix and as far as I am concerned it's better to have a perfect fitting hard hat than an ill fitting helmet.
Indra


----------



## IndraRipper

Pics of mine:









And all in a line.


----------



## jojoinabox

IndraRipper said:


> You don't have the certified one?
> I have a certified Sandbox helmet and my capix which has like hardly any padding but I prefer it because it fits me perfectly, no other one does!
> I no longer use my brain bucket certified because of how much I like the capix and as far as I am concerned it's better to have a perfect fitting hard hat than an ill fitting helmet.
> Indra


nope..I'm pretty sure it's the 'low profile' one. Idk, I just remember when I got it there was huge ass sticker that said something like this is a hardhat & not a helmet or something. :dunno:

Yeah I only use the sandbox helm because it's super comfortable...I had a Red helmet before...gave me a migrane after every time I wore it. 

I've actually never heard of capix helmets, just googled them and they seem pretty cool. 
Maybe i'll invest into them for next season

Oh my gosh I love your turquoise bucket... They only had black when I got mine ):

& Nice airsoft sniper in the back..haha


----------



## IndraRipper

jojoinabox said:


> nope..I'm pretty sure it's the 'low profile' one. Idk, I just remember when I got it there was huge ass sticker that said something like this is a hardhat & not a helmet or something. :dunno:
> 
> Yeah I only use the sandbox helm because it's super comfortable...I had a Red helmet before...gave me a migrane after every time I wore it.
> 
> I've actually never heard of capix helmets, just googled them and they seem pretty cool.
> Maybe i'll invest into them for next season
> 
> Oh my gosh I love your turquoise bucket... They only had black when I got mine ):
> 
> & Nice airsoft sniper in the back..haha


Thanks it goes with te turquoise pants I use to wear 
I would say you could have it but my brother gets first dibs lol if he don't want it you can.
But your headed to whistler this summer right? Go to 'the circle' that's where I got it.
As for the capix I only payed like £25 for it but again thy aren't helmets.
And thanks on the sniper too.
Indra


----------



## jojoinabox

IndraRipper said:


> Thanks it goes with te turquoise pants I use to wear
> I would say you could have it but my brother gets first dibs lol if he don't want it you can.
> But your headed to whistler this summer right? Go to 'the circle' that's where I got it.
> As for the capix I only payed like £25 for it but again thy aren't helmets.
> And thanks on the sniper too.
> Indra


haha aw thanks, jk. 
Yeah whistler in exactly 26 days. excited as fuck. I'll go check it out, thanks for the info


----------



## IndraRipper

jojoinabox said:


> haha aw thanks, jk.
> Yeah whistler in exactly 26 days. excited as fuck. I'll go check it out, thanks for the info


Damn I wish I was going!
Good luck and have fun!
Indra


----------

